# Current shot! After my bulk I'm getting ready for summer!



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Some people will remember me for having the 8 week bulk where I gained a ridiculous amount of size, muscle and fat in a short time.

Now I'm cutting for summer, sitting around 90KG, lost 10KG, most of it been water I think but definitely a few kilograms of fat. Here is 2 shots, one of when I was at my biggest bulked, and one from today. 9-10KG difference.










Bulked

10KG down, much leaner










I know I've lost muscle but I've been cruising on Test and eating 220+g of protein per day, so muscle loss is minimal. Just happens when cutting.

Going on Anavar in 2 weeks, half way through cut. Don't care about getting small (84-85KG most likely) I will look good for Summer festivities 

I will be lean bulking after this cut and aiming to compete in 2014-2015, depending how I look. I'm unsure yet if I have the potential to compete in the Scottish/British.

Keep in mind the second shot is further away, for obvious reasons


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great progress!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Looking well bro.
> 
> Is this going to be your journal for training diet ect? What height are you.
> 
> When bulking what meds did you use and from what labs. Good size on your bulk, any before pictures?


Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of before I started lifting, not any that show I was an 11 stone skinny runt haha.

I bulked very weird, was on Test Prop and Anavar, basically I was cutting and got fed up and started bulking, worked well I seemed to react well to building muscle on var and prop.

I'm 5 foot 10, 14 stone 5 pounds right now.

I could start a full journal I think a few people are interested to see my progress considering I've only been lifting for a year haha


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

looking great in that second picture, getting to 84kg you wil be shredded, keep it up


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Yes mate get a journal up with diet and training, ive only been lifting 6 months, got down from 17stone fat a few years ago to 13.4 stone. Im a few kg heavier and less bf than my avi currently. My goal is to look like you in the first pic, im not interested in abs. Just want to be big and powerful for rugby. Im 6ft.
> 
> What lab test prop and var did you use and what dose? Im going to start a 6 week cycle soon of test prop and tbol or dbol, Try add and keep 7-10kg


Nice work man. All the hard work pays off in the end eh?

Prop was wildcat, and Var was pro chem. I tried Dbol for a kickstart and wasn't really impressed with it, just added a lot of water (Strength to be fair as well), Prop will kick in quick so I would run with something else like Deca. Dbol is harsh on your liver, my liver function came back sky high after 1 cycle! I just don't think it's worth it, but up to you bud.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

You look pretty lean mate, arms are looking massive aswell!!

good luck


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

RS4 said:


> WC prop is cheap, going to order 2x20ml vials and run 1ml eod. Var seems expensive, what dose did you run and how much did you gain in the 8 week bulk all together?
> 
> What routine did you follow. Im followind a 5 day split currently but doing research on a strength routine to ass more mass, either starting strength, madow or push pull legs


Var 50MG ED, Prop 100MG EOD.

16 KG in 8 weeks and I just lifted about 5 days a week something like:

I had a weird lifting split but I do everything once a week, sometimes doing arms/calves/abs more.

Basically right now Back + Biceps, Chest + Triceps, Legs, Shoulder + Abs, calves here and there


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Damn thats some going mate, you must of been smashing the kcals?
> 
> Im going to run 150mg prop mon/wed/fri and 80-100mg tbol each day for 8 weeks. I hope to put on and keep 7kg after pct. 10kg would be nice though.
> 
> ...


I was doing a bit of 5x5 on my compounds but overall I found for muscle growth over strength 6-10 reps is best.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> I was doing a bit of 5x5 on my compounds but overall I found for muscle growth over strength 6-10 reps is best.


Huge difference in the pics!! good effort. What doses were you running whilst cutting? Also any fat burners etc used?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> Var 50MG ED, Prop 100MG EOD.
> 
> 16 KG in 8 weeks and I just lifted about 5 days a week something like:
> 
> ...


16kg in 8 WEEKS!! WOW

WHATS YOUR CYCLE HISTORY BUD? what was your starting weight etc


----------

